# Thoughts on the NET Bible



## Herald (Dec 28, 2019)

The NET Bible seems to be growing in popularity. I just starting to read this translation and have found the notes to be very helpful. I would like some insight and opinions of the PB community.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 28, 2019)

I have had the 1st ed full notes version for years, and recently added the latest full notes revision. I like to use the text to compare with other English translations, and the notes are wonderful in explaining how the translators came to the conclusions they made in the text.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 28, 2019)

Herald said:


> The NET Bible seems to be growing in popularity. I just starting to read this translation and have found the notes to be very helpful. I would like some insight and opinions for the PB community.


I have not read it. The translation notes are intriguing. You can always read it online and compare it to your current translation.

https://netbible.org/bible/Genesis+1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 28, 2019)

When evaluating a translation, I always check John 16:13 and John 14:10, amongst other verses. Sadly, the NET follows the ESV in those verses. It drives me crazy when translations go the route of translating ἑαυτοῦ as "his own authority" instead of "himself." The NET notes even write the following, "tn _Grk_ “speak from himself.” This is not to derail this into an ESS thread or translation war, but I think it is important to note.




​Below is a comparison of the NET with other translations on John 16:13. 

12 “I have many more things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now. 13 But when he, the Spirit of truth, comes, he will guide you into all truth. For he will not speak on *his own authority * (NET)

When the Spirit of truth comes, he will guide you into all the truth, for he will not speak on *his own authority *(ESV)

when he, the Spirit of truth, is come, he will guide you into all truth: for he shall not speak* of himself;* (KJV)

When the Spirit of truth comes, he will guide you into all the truth. For he will not speak on* his own *(CSB)

the Spirit of truth, is come, he shall guide you into all the truth: for he shall not speak *from himself *(ASV)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herald (Dec 28, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> When evaluating a translation, I always check John 16:13 and John 14:10, amongst other verses. Sadly, the NET follows the ESV in those verses. It drives me crazy when translations go the route of translating ἑαυτοῦ as "his own authority" instead of "himself." The NET notes even write the following, "tn _Grk_ “speak from himself.” This is not to derail this into an ESS thread or translation war, but I think it is important to note.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6503​Below is a comparison of the NET with other translations on John 16:13. I
> ...



I have a working knowledge of Greek but I am far from a biblical linguistics scholar. My daily reader is the 1977 version of the NASB. Like you, I don't want to get into a translation war. So far, it seems the NET is comparable to other CT translations, although it does seem to have a dynamic equivalence bent. I find the notes to be rather exhaustive for a bible. I have started using it on Logos when comparing different translations. I'm not ready to invest in a print copy but I am certainly looking at it more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 28, 2019)

Herald said:


> I have a working knowledge of Greek but I am far from a biblical linguistics scholar. My daily reader is the 1977 version of the NASB. Like you, I don't want to get into a translation war. So far, it seems the NET is comparable to other CT translations, although it does seem to have a dynamic equivalence bent. I find the notes to be rather exhaustive for a bible. I have started using it on Logos when comparing different translations. I'm not ready to invest in a print copy but I am certainly looking at it more often.



I had never looked into this translation until your post. After researching the notes, I purchased it for Logos. I may not agree with all of their translation decisions, but the provided notes are worth the Logos cost alone. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 28, 2019)

Have you come across a list of the translators on this project? I have not been able to find that information.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 28, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> After researching the notes, I purchased it for Logos. I may not agree with all of their translation decisions, but the provided notes are worth the Logos cost alone.



The Logos version, for some strange reason, is the First Edition. The Second Edition is a good bit updated. I have used it for years.



Reformed Bookworm said:


> Have you come across a list of the translators on this project? I have not been able to find that information.



There is a list before the preface to the translation, which can be found in Logos via the table of contents.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 22, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> I had never looked into this translation until your post. After researching the notes, I purchased it for Logos. I may not agree with all of their translation decisions, but the provided notes are worth the Logos cost alone. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


Likewise. I would just add that the Logos price is $4.99. I've always considered Logos resources rather pricey (but worth it); this is an amazing price.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 22, 2020)

I have consulted the NET Bible for years. It's free online. I would not say it's a very literal translation. I'd put it somewhere between the NIV and ESV (which I also don't count as a very literal translation). It's apparatus is valuable in thinking through matters related to the original languages, which is why I like it. I don't always agree with their take on things, but always find reading their notes profitable.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2020)

I find the notes are incredibly helpful. I often find I disagree with the translation choices they make, which tend to be just a tad less literal than the NIV, but I always appreciate the "why" and the information in the notes. I think about everyone can benefit from the notes even if they don't like the translation philosophy or the manuscript tradition it uses. I use the notes very frequently at https://netbible.org/


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 29, 2020)

Jake said:


> I find the notes are incredibly helpful. I often find I disagree with the translation choices they make, which tend to be just a tad less literal than the NIV, but I always appreciate the "why" and the information in the notes. I think about everyone can benefit from the notes even if they don't like the translation philosophy or the manuscript tradition it uses. I use the notes very frequently at https://netbible.org/


Thanks for this. I’m going to check it out.


----------

